# Should I ask my Dr. again for a test or...



## merchant0202 (Jan 30, 2018)

Decided it wont hurt to ask for some opinion of others.

I'm contemplating whether or not to further ask my dr about my thyroid tests or if Im just overthinking things...

(I wouldnt want my dr sigh at me thinking 'omg is one of THOSE patients asking')

I could easily check off half the list of symptoms on hypo but then again on the internet, so can we for cancer when we got a sneezing flu >_>

Both times he hasn't really said anything about them and given me any medication.

(i also take non, except daily vitamin supplements over the counter kind)

Not much to worry about or should i get a 2nd opinion or something?

*1st test*
*TSH 0.92 * 0.34-5.60 (uIU/mL)
*T3, Total 1.0 * 0.9-1.8 (ng/mL)
*Free T4 0.8* 0.6-1.6 (ng/dL)

*Vitamin D *(25-OH)* 22* (ng/mL) L
- INSUFFICIENT . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NG/ML <20
- SUBOPTIMAL . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NG/ML 20-29

*2nd test*
*TSH 1.59* 0.34-5.60 (uIU/mL)
*T3, Total 0.9 * 0.9-1.8 (ng/mL)
*Free T4 0.7 * 0.6-1.6 (ng/dL)

*Vitamin D *(25-OH)* 35* (ng/mL)
- INSUFFICIENT . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NG/ML <20
- SUBOPTIMAL . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NG/ML 20-29

- OPTIMAL . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NG/ML 30-100


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *1st test*
> 
> *TSH 0.92 * 0.34-5.60 (uIU/mL)
> *T3, Total 1.0 * 0.9-1.8 (ng/mL)
> ...


Welcome to the board!!

Your Total 3 and FT-4 both lab's do point toward your being in a hypothyroid state.

Your doctor is obviously only looking at your TSH, thus not offering you treatment.

Something is definitely up - you should be looking for a doctor willing to run antibodies tests to determine why your thyroid levels are at bottom range. TPO and Thyroglobulin antibodies are what you need run - might also consider asking for an ultrasound of your thyroid to rule out nodule involvement.

Your Vitamin D levels could stand to be higher in the range - closer to 3/4 of the range although I have read alot lately that 50 is good enough.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What are the dates for each set of labs? I would definitely push for more thyroid tests like Lovlkn said, plus ask you doctor about your low D levels. Are you supplementing to bring that up?


----------



## andyb1205 (Aug 29, 2016)

IMO looks like central Hypothyroidism. It often gets missed. Check out these two articles, peer reviewed science.

https://qbpatologica.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/2017-central-hypothyroidism-e28094-a-neglected-thyroid-disorder.pdf

http://www.eje-online.org/content/150/1/1.full.pdf


----------

